# Target Shooting at 33 Feet



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Shooing with my Bill Hays Target Sniper and my Tex Shooter Boardcut using 1/2 inch marble and 3/8 steel. On the Hathcock I was using Thera band gold and on the Boardcut I used 1842 Chinese Tubes 
http://www.youtube.com/user/MrDanthefisherman1?feature=mhum


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice video Dan, good shooting.
Philly


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Well done, dude! That pan makes a satisfying sound when hit.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice Video and shooting! Keep up the good work! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Keep it up Man!
Won't be to long and you'll be outshooting up all!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Dan, you be a "Gangsta" man!!! Good work Buddy!







Flatband


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dan i did not realize you were a younger guy. Good shooting! I am really impressed with the nice job you did making your own slingshots.
I loved your shoot the can videos!

Chuck S.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Go Dan !!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool video, Dan.







I also like the sound the pan makes when you hit it. You're a good shot.


----------

